# NANJING | HeXi Yuzui Financial District | 499m | 1636ft | 85 fl | 350m | 1148ft | 220m-86m x 4 | 722ft-282ft x 4 | U/C



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

I think you guys would appreciate it more if you read about the design details. I get it though, it's somewhat corporate-looking and not so flashy, but hey, it's robust and it has a lot of nice touches.

And the holograms. Did I mention the holograms?

You can read about it here: A New Type of Tall Building Design for China | Gensler | IGS (igsmag.com)


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

According to this video as seen from these two screenshots, It seems like actual foundation and basement construction and excavation for this 498m Chinese Supertall will start very soon. I also very much prefer this skyscraper to Nanjing's other future tallest building, the Greenland Jinmao Financial Tower located north of the Yangtze as well as the similarly designed Suzhou Zhongnan Center and Xi'an Greenland Tower.


https://www.ixigua.com/7072927569850401293?logTag=1aea36880fb7d9163310


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

499towersofchina said:


> According to this video as seen from these two screenshots, It seems like actual foundation and basement construction and excavation for this 498m Chinese Supertall will start very soon. I also very much prefer this skyscraper to Nanjing's other future tallest building, the Greenland Jinmao Financial Tower located north of the Yangtze as well as the similarly designed Suzhou Zhongnan Center and Xi'an Greenland Tower.


 At least someone agrees with me. This is the most unique hopefully it doesn't get a redesign.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

@Lincolnlover2005 Do you have a Gaoloumi account?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *林都2019








*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> @Lincolnlover2005 Do you have a Gaoloumi account?
> View attachment 2967750


Yes I do muahahahaha

I have successfully infiltrated Gaoloumi


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

do you speak chinese, or did you use deepl?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

"I'm fluent in Google Translate."

-Doctor Strange, 2016


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

thestealthyartist said:


> "I'm fluent in Google Translate."
> 
> -Doctor Strange, 2016


Yes I am Mr. Worldwide when equipped with Google Translate! 

Everybody's trying to appeal to China these days and so I made my mark!


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Bunch of laowai pirates over here smuggling Gaoloumi projects into SSC


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Does anybody have updates of this?


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> @Lincolnlover2005 Do you have a Gaoloumi account?
> View attachment 2967750


so I was wonder why that person said the Chinese a little bit strange 😂


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

here is a screenshot on this video 








鱼嘴G97地块项目工地视频（2022.5.11）


视频拍摄于2022年5月11日上午10:30跟踪报道|河西南鱼嘴金融集聚区




mp.weixin.qq.com




The video is taken on May 11


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Piling is completed














南京河西南鱼嘴超高层项目裙房及地库桩基工程 完美收官_施工_立柱_金茂


2022年6月14日晚，随着最后一根立柱桩混凝土浇筑完成，南京河西南鱼嘴金融集聚区（NO.2016G97地块）498.8米超高层项目裙房及地库工程桩及立柱桩施工迎来顺利收官，较计划节点提前16天。 该…




www.sohu.com


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

June ？by 猫又主


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

ed500 said:


> Piling is completed
> 
> View attachment 3380678
> 
> ...


Let the skyscraping begin!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

thestealthyartist said:


> Let the skyscraping begin!


I think they need to dig down first, actually...


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> I think they need to dig down first, actually...


Ehem...EARTHscraping!


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

The only way to go is u̶p̶ down!


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/07/22 by xuhelin


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

prep.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/08/22 by 高度决定一切


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-28 by xuhelin


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/10/22 by *charlescao*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

【500米级】鱼嘴金茂498.8米|308米|209米|开工|更新至2022-08-29 - 第57页 - 南京建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


【500米级】鱼嘴金茂498.8米|308米|209米|开工|更新至2022-08-29 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/10/22 by 小胡子大叔


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

digging it man


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/12/22 by haczcbh


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

it looks like it's in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

an entire new district is being built in nanjing.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm just hoping it don't end up like tianjin


----------

